# Is Honey good for you?



## BeverlyTazz (Mar 14, 2021)

I love honey, and it has its benefits. High-quality honey is rich in antioxidants. Too much of a good thing is still bad for you. But it doesn't stop me from having some. In moderation, yes I believe it could be okay. Do check with your dietician before having some honey.


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Mar 18, 2021)

Honey is the first thing that I used to take just after waking up. There are so many benefits of honey and it works even better if it is a raw honey. It helps to keep you body in shape, it is also rich in anti-oxidants. Honey helps to improves the skin quality by making it more shiny & glowing. Raw honey is something that I just can't skip in my daily schedule.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 14, 2021)

Honey may have a better rep, but both honey and sugar can have negative effects on your health when used in excess.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

healthandbeautytipss4u said:


> Honey is the first thing that I used to take just after waking up. There are so many benefits of honey and it works even better if it is a raw honey. It helps to keep you body in shape, it is also rich in anti-oxidants. Honey helps to improves the skin quality by making it more shiny & glowing. Raw honey is something that I just can't skip in my daily schedule.


Raw honey? So there is non-raw honey?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> Honey may have a better rep, but both honey and sugar can have negative effects on your health when used in excess.


Less is more. Hahas.


----------



## LifeLithia (Apr 26, 2021)

Manuka honey has many health benefits


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jul 1, 2021)

honey has many health benefits


----------



## Maryy (Feb 28, 2022)

2 tablespoons of honey a day have health benefits such as antioxidants, better wound healing, and anti-inflammatory properties. So, yes, honey is good for you.


----------



## adwivedi22 (May 4, 2022)

Honey is used as an anti-inflammatory, antioxidant and antibacterial agent. Therefore, it has huge benefits:


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 8, 2022)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Raw honey? So there is non-raw honey?



_1 year later..._

Yes there is. Honey that has been pasturized.


----------



## georginamorris (May 19, 2022)

Yeah Absolutely. Honey has many amazing health benefits


----------

